# Ghillie suits



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone use 'em? I've heard they can get hot when the temp's high but they work a lot better than woodland camo if you've got the right setup. And being that I plan to stalk, having one couldn't hurt. I've found them for well under $100 for the decent ones, and $100-150 for the really nice lightweight ones.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

For what?!


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello, first post here. Anyhow, for stalking I would think the suit would be more of a problem than anything else simply because it would get caught on darn near everything. Also you might want to check your local laws, here in NC you have to have orange displayed at all times, I have to say that the thought of a ghillie suit with a bright orange ball cap on is incredibly funny to me.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> For what?!


It's the hunter's corner, what do you think?



JustDave said:


> Hello, first post here. Anyhow, for stalking I would think the suit would be more of a problem than anything else simply because it would get caught on darn near everything. Also you might want to check your local laws, here in NC you have to have orange displayed at all times, I have to say that the thought of a ghillie suit with a bright orange ball cap on is incredibly funny to me.


The only orange we have to wear in KY is during deer season as a deer hunter. There's no way I'd wear a ghillie suit with an orange vest and orange hat.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 Prop-head...

Stalk what???

Unless it's likely to shoot back... why?

Most game animals are color blind. Get some orange camo! Find a place to sit...

JW


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Good first post JustDave it got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ghillie suit? Sure! When I was in the Marines. Depends on what you're hunting, and who's looking for you.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I think they'd be appropriate for turkey.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe appropriate but definitely not necessary. The money could be better spent in my opinion. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hunters have been successfully killing turkeys since long before ghillie suits were invented. Hunting is far more about patience and skill than gear suitable for military snipers. Anyway, you can make a decent ghillie suit - if you absolutely _must_ be a woods ninja - with a few burlap sacks for very little money and some effort.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

They're cheaper than hunting camo. Besides, if game animals are color blind, why would camo even be necessary? I guess patterning would be more important than color if that's the case...a solid anything would stand out more than something patterned to match the environment.

I've never talked to anyone that successfully hunted turkeys without full camouflage. I did talk to one guy whose brother stalks them in a pair of jeans and a t-shirt, but I would think the more camouflaged you are, the better. Plus, I'd rather wear a ghillie suit than ******* camo. No offense to anyone who wears woodland camo, but growing up for 18 years around ******** that always wore hunting camo has completely turned me off to wearing it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most turkey hunting isn't stalking. You just sit there and call them in. When they get in range, you blast 'em. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> There's no way I'd wear a ghillie suit with an orange vest and orange hat.


Make your own suit, but weave in some blaze orange fabric. That way you don't have to wear a vest or hat. :smt033


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I bowhunt....so, only stalking I do is hogs. But I use the light weight bug tamer suits when I am in a stand. It is also in October in Texas and in a creek bed, lol, so skeeters are bad.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've thought about a ghillie suit myself and even checked into the legalities here in Alabama. Perfectly legal if you're in an enclosed ground blind or a minimum of 12 ft above ground in a tree or tripod stand, or hunting turkeys.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

And there's always the potential for scaring a few hikers. They meander by and you jump out and go, "BOOGAHWOOGAHWOOGAH!!!" They'll think you're a snipe and run like hell. :anim_lol:


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

That was money!!! lol.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The main problem with inexpensive ghillie suits, regardless of the quality, is the one-piece design. It's like trying to hike through the woods wearing a freakin' poncho with all kinds of ways to get hung up on something. If I ever do get a ghillie suit, it'll be split up into pants and a jacket.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Besides, if game animals are color blind, why would camo even be necessary?


Camo is to break up your outline. It has nothing to do with color, only pattern


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> And there's always the potential for scaring a few hikers. They meander by and you jump out and go, "BOOGAHWOOGAHWOOGAH!!!" They'll think you're a snipe and run like hell. :anim_lol:


I think for scaring hikers, you might be better off with a gorilla suit. :anim_lol:


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Kev74, I would go with the gorilla/bigfoot suit. I would also be hesitant to jump out of the woods in a ghillie suit armed with a rifle or shotgun. You might get shot by an armed hiker. If you really want to dress up and play sniper, I am sure Uncle Sam would give you a try.:smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> And there's always the potential for scaring a few hikers. They meander by and you jump out and go, "BOOGAHWOOGAHWOOGAH!!!" They'll think you're a snipe and run like hell. :anim_lol:


And carrying a rifle? Good excuse to get shot by the hiker.

BTW.. Ghillie suits require you attach local vegetation. Nothing store bought will be complete.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hahaha, man you guys take me too seriously. The only ghillie suit I've seen that I would even consider for hunting is the leafy chameleon suit, which is pretty much the same as 3-D leaf wear you get from Cabelas. And the only time I could legally use a ghillie suit would be for turkey...in KY for deer/elk, you have to wear unbroken hunter/blaze orange on your upper body that is visible from all sides, and a blaze orange hat. Kinda silly to wear a ghillie suit with an orange vest on over top of it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Kinda silly to wear a ghillie suit with an orange vest on over top of it.


Yeah, that would be like the guys who wear 5.11 vests over their UnderArmor shirts and 5.11 cargo pants and think they are carrying concealed.

Oh, wait...:mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, yeah how does that work? If I recall, the gun prints out worse than a boner in a speedo.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Lol, yeah how does that work? If I recall, the gun prints out worse than a boner in a speedo.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> Speak for yourself.


I was a competitive swimmer for 11 years. I would know all about boners and speedos.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

And another thread meets its untimely demise because we can't keep it clean.


----------

